
Application Monitoring Is The New Unit Testing - illbzo1
https://instrumentalapp.com/blog/post/91367016864/application-monitoring-unit-testing?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=social%20media&utm_content=application%20monitoring%20is%20the%20new%20unit%20testing&utm_campaign=application%20monitoring
======
programminggeek
I think application monitoring might be coming up in the hype cycle, but it is
not a great replacement for unit testing and selling it in that light is
probably unwise.

Waiting 'til you ship to production to find a bug is a really, really, really
bad idea no matter how fast you diagnose it. If your site is doing any serious
scale, this could cost a year's worth of dev salary in the time it takes to
make the fix.

Application monitoring is a useful tool, but the implications of overselling
it will lead to some real problems for teams that aren't wise enough to see
the forest for the trees.

~~~
hoipaloi
The article title is misleading. Application monitoring is not a unit test
replacement. You want both.

~~~
programminggeek
I agree.

------
blah3
Says the company that is selling their application monitoring solution.

